# HDR Software:  Photomatix Pro vs. Aurora



## JoeW (Nov 25, 2016)

I've used Photomatix Pro in the past.  B/c I can't say "no" to software, I just acquired Aurora.  My work has kept me too busy to really get a chance to run it through its' paces.  I'm interested in anyone else's experience using both--do you have a recommendation or preference for one over the other?


----------

